# new to breeding



## mr breeze (May 7, 2011)

my flemish giant only had one baby around two o clock this afternoon, its now 8pm and she has had no more ... Is this normal for her first litter or should i be expecting more over the next while?


----------



## rabbitman (May 8, 2011)

I think she is done, she would have had them all the same time.


----------



## TigerLilly (May 8, 2011)

She's done, for sure, but you don't say how old she is & if this is her first litter.


----------

